# Phương pháp vệ sinh và chăm sóc răng cho bé



## Phạm ngọc 0210 (1/3/22)

Bé nhà em thích ăn kem, ăn vặt, đồ ngọt nhiều quá.  Mà mỗi lần đánh răng thì lại lười lắm. Phải hò hét dữ lắm mới chịu đánh răng. Em lo răng bé dễ bị hư hết. Em thấy dạo này máy tăm nước thịnh hành ghê. Thấy ai cũng xài nên em định cho bé nhà em xài thử. Nhưng em thấy có nhiều review nói dễ bị chảy máu nướu do lực xịt mạnh. Nên em hơi băn khoăn. Không biết các Mom có ai cho bé sử dụng chưa ạ? Có thể chia sẻ giúp em ít kinh nghiệm được không ạ? Em cảm ơn.


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (2/3/22)

* Học online nhưng con toàn chơi game - phải làm sao*
 Covid quay trở lại đúng năm học mới, trẻ phải bắt đầu năm học mới với chương trình học online thay vì đến trường học.
Thế nhưng vì bố mẹ đi làm cả ngày, con học online không ai giám sát. Rất nhiều con không học mà chỉ chơi game hay vào những trang web linh tinh không thể kiểm soát trong giờ học 
 Bố mẹ chưa biết làm thế nào để bảo vệ và giám sát con???
>>> Hãy để PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN #VAPU đồng hành cùng bố mẹ, với các tính năng:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
Lúc ở nhà bố mẹ có thể mở những web đã chặn phục vụ cho bản thân, khi đi làm thì cài chế độ khoá web, khoá game. Hàng ngày bố mẹ đi làm vẫn có thể biết từng phút con vào máy tính làm gì dễ dàng.
 Tiện lợi số 1 phải không bố mẹ 
 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng.
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
——
☎Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website:Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------



## Quynh Nhu0405 (2/3/22)

Bé nhà bạn bao nhiêu tuổi rồi ạ, máy pana thấy ghi lầ trên 7t là sd được á mom.
Thấy giađình Giang Hồ có review nè mom: https://bit.ly/PanasonicOral-EW1611-KOLYTGHDe
https://bit.ly/MaytamnuocPanasonicEW1611_1


----------



## lethihanh1991 (2/3/22)

Phần Mềm Chụp Màn Hình Báo Cáo Truy Cập Internet Của Con

Nhanh chóng - Đầy đủ - Tự Động 

—

Phần mềm VAPU là giải pháp chặn web đen, game online và tự động quản lý truy cập Internet của trẻ, chụp màn hình ngay tức thời và gửi cho bố mẹ

 Với phần mềm, bố mẹ có thể dễ dàng cài đặt tính năng theo dõi sử dụng mỗi khi vắng nhà, để con vào máy tính một mình. Dữ liệu nhật ký không thể xóa và được tự động chụp màn hình ngay lập tức, gửi báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ.

 Nhờ có phần mềm, bố mẹ có thể dễ dàng kiểm soát được tình hình vào Internet của con, nhanh chóng phát hiện và chặn vĩnh viễn các trang web có nội dung không lành mạnh, các trò chơi mạng bạo lực, các link lạ có chứa virus độc hại,...

 Phần mềm VAPU cũng cho phép bố mẹ cài đặt giờ để con sử dụng Internet, cho phép khóa - mở các trang web để con tập trung học hành và chỉ sử dụng khi có bố mẹ giám sát. Những trang mạng xã hội như Youtube hay FB không thể chặn vĩnh viễn cực kỳ phù hợp với tính năng này!

 Mức chi phí cài đặt phần mềm chỉ 42K cho một tháng, mức giá cực kỳ rẻ, lại có giao diện dễ sử dụng. Phần mềm VAPU được phát triển bởi đội ngũ công ty VTEC Việt Nam, sẵn sàng hỗ trợ 24/7 trong suốt quá trình sử dụng của gia đình!

*



*

TIỆN LỢI - AN TOÀN - BẢO VỆ CON TOÀN DIỆN KHỎI INTERNET

—

GÓI DỊCH VỤ BẢO ĐẢM LỢI ÍCH CỦA KHÁCH HÀNG:

 ✔ Dùng thử FULL chức năng miễn phí

 ✔ Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7

 ✔ Hoàn tiền ngay nếu bố mẹ không hài lòng về sản phẩm

𝐂𝐀𝐌 𝐊𝐄̂́𝐓 𝐇𝐎𝐀̀𝐍 𝐓𝐈𝐄̂̀𝐍 𝐍𝐄̂́𝐔 𝐁𝐎̂́ 𝐌𝐄̣ 𝐊𝐇𝐎̂𝐍𝐆 𝐇𝐀̀𝐈 𝐋𝐎̀𝐍𝐆 𝐕𝐄̂̀ 𝐒𝐀̉𝐍 𝐏𝐇𝐀̂̉𝐌!!!

Phần mềm chặn web đen, Game online VAPU!

Website: vapu.com.vn

 Hotline: *Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978*


----------



## Phạm ngọc 0210 (3/3/22)

Quynh Nhu0405 nói:


> Bé nhà bạn bao nhiêu tuổi rồi ạ, máy pana thấy ghi lầ trên 7t là sd được á mom.
> Thấy giađình Giang Hồ có review nè mom: https://bit.ly/PanasonicOral-EW1611-KOLYTGHDe
> [Trả góp 0%] Máy Tăm Nước Panasonic Công Nghệ Siêu Âm EW1611 - Làm Sạch Kẽ Răng & Túi Nha Chu, Mát Xa Nướu - 10 Chế Độ - Bình Chứa Lớn - Bảo Hành Chính Hãng  12 tháng | Lazada.vn


Bé nhà mình 8 tuổi đó bạn. Cảm ơn bạn nha. Để mình tham khảo nhé.
Bé nhà Bạn có dùng không vậy?


----------



## Quynh Nhu0405 (10/3/22)

Phạm ngọc 0210 nói:


> Bé nhà mình 8 tuổi đó bạn. Cảm ơn bạn nha. Để mình tham khảo nhé.
> Bé nhà Bạn có dùng không vậy?


8t sd được rồi á bạn, có nè bạn, cả gia đình mình đang sd mấy này á bạn. 
lúc mới sd thì bé cũng thây bỡ ngỡ vì tia nc xịt ra chưa quen nên hơi nhột nhột, nước văng tùm lum, giờ thì sd còn thuần thục hơn mình nữa á )


----------

